# BlazBlue Anime



## Black-Ice (Oct 4, 2013)

So the popular Console and Handheld 2D fighter Blazblue now has its own anime scheduled to begin October 9th.
The Anime will follow the story of the games and bring to life the moments fans of the game wished they could see in the game.
The anime will most likely begin with the story of the 1st game Calamity Trigger and run on from there.

This is a big season for Blazblue as the new game Chrono Phantasma gets ready to see itself debuted outside of Japan early January.


So who else is excited for the Blazblue anime? I cant be the only one, I've sat there for ages looking at the art style of the game and wondering why it wasnt an anime. Now it is

 http://myanimelist.net/anime/18767/BlazBlue:_Alter_Memory/


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 4, 2013)

i cant wait for it!


----------



## porkiewpyne (Oct 4, 2013)

Me! Me! Me! Art looks awesome. Let's just home it delivers


----------



## Gahars (Oct 4, 2013)

Sadly, Tim and/or Eric are not involved in any way.

You BlazBlue it, ya dinguses.


----------



## Zeliga (Oct 4, 2013)

I wanna watch this, looks really fun!


----------



## Narayan (Oct 4, 2013)

Not really that excited, but will watch it.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 5, 2013)

Jin screaming "brother" was creepy enough in game.
Him screamin "NII-SAN" in the anime will probably be funnier


----------



## pokefloote (Oct 5, 2013)

Wheel of Fate is turning!

I'll be watching.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 22, 2013)

The first 3 episodes must be very confusing for those who havent played and understood the story of the games


----------



## GameWinner (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm currently through the first story on my Vita. Is the anime worth it? I hope it's not a repeat of the dreadful Persona 4 anime...


----------



## Narayan (Oct 23, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> The first 3 episodes must be very confusing for those who havent played and understood the story of the games


 
I didn't find anything confusing. They are in a time loop, right? though for reasons yet to be revealed and what the character's relations are will be revealed later.


----------



## Black-Ice (Oct 23, 2013)

Narayan said:


> I didn't find anything confusing. They are in a time loop, right? though for reasons yet to be revealed and what the character's relations are will be revealed later.


 
Smart Nara-kun is Smart 

Or maybe Ice thinks everyone is dumb...


----------



## Hells Malice (Oct 23, 2013)

The games are absolutely terrible, but the characters seem interesting. I'll at least give the first episode a try.
EDIT: Ohey this thread is older than I thought.
Guess i'll look for the first ep and watch it tomorrow or something....since its like 2 am now.


----------



## Narayan (Oct 23, 2013)

Hells Malice said:


> The games are absolutely terrible, but the characters seem interesting. I'll at least give the first episode a try.
> EDIT: Ohey this thread is older than I thought.
> Guess i'll look for the first ep and watch it tomorrow or something....since its like 2 am now.


 
It's ep 3 now. _some_ of the characters are interesting but not all. Not much have been revealed about the characters yet. 
As an anime alone it's average, for now maybe. Not much has been explained yet besides they are locked in a time loop and as of ep 2, they managed to arrive at a different ending thanks to one of the characters who knows the loop is going on.
I didn't see ep 3 yet.


----------



## Narayan (Nov 8, 2013)

I want to ask about episode 5 where Taokaka changes voice when she said "Taokaka Change" and "Taokaka Hip Attack."
Is it like her actual voice in-game? eng or jap version? or it's just in the anime.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 8, 2013)

Narayan said:


> I want to ask about episode 5 where Taokaka changes voice when she said "Taokaka Change" and "Taokaka Hip Attack."


 
That whole scene doesnt appear in the games.
Just another example of pointless anime fan service


----------



## Narayan (Nov 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> That whole scene doesnt appear in the games.
> Just another example of pointless anime fan service


 
ah i edited my post. i forgot to include my question.


Narayan said:


> I want to ask about episode 5 where Taokaka changes voice when she said "Taokaka Change" and "Taokaka Hip Attack."
> 
> Is it like her actual voice in-game? eng or jap version? or it's just in the anime.


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 8, 2013)

Narayan said:


> ah i edited my post. i forgot to include my question.


 
Never played too much in Japanese, kept it on english most of my time,
But I know the voice actors are all the same as the japanese voices in game


----------



## Narayan (Nov 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Never played too much in Japanese, kept it on english most of my time,
> But I know the voice actors are all the same as the japanese voices in game


 
so the pronunciation for those 2 lines were from the game or just in the anime with the va?


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 8, 2013)

Narayan said:


> so the pronunciation for those 2 lines were from the game or just in the anime with the va?


 
Just for the anime, 
Tao never says that in game i believe, because that scene never happened


----------



## Narayan (Nov 8, 2013)

Black-Ice said:


> Just for the anime,
> Tao never says that in game i believe, because that scene never happened


 
oh i see, how about her other moves though, does it sound like that?


----------



## Black-Ice (Nov 8, 2013)

Narayan said:


> oh i see, how about her other moves though, does it sound like that?


----------

